# Pet Peeves Involving My Fellow Man...



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm a natural people-watcher, and every once in the while my inner curmudgeon comes out and I can't help but take note of all the fashion-based attributes of other men that drive me... up... THE... FREAKING... WALL!

My Top 10 as observed in meetings today...

Flat brim caps or visors.
Hats worn indoors.
Sunglasses worn on top of the head like a headband.
A meticulously shaved head complemented by a wild, unkempt, neck-engulfing beard.
Satellite dish-sized wristwatches.
Class rings worn after the age of 30.
Cargo shorts. Period.
Camo. Also... period.
Sandals when walking on any surface other than sand or sandals when walking on any surface other that a wet locker room floor.
The word "Affliction" or "Ed Hardy" is the dominant theme of your wardrobe.

What else have we got?


----------



## Fiddlermatt (Jul 3, 2013)

Grayson said:


> A meticulously shaved head complemented by a wild, unkempt, neck-engulfing beard.



I nearly just fell out of my chair laughing. I've seen this so much on campus.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Grayson said:


> I'm a natural people-watcher, and every once in the while my inner curmudgeon comes out and I can't help but take note of all the fashion-based attributes of other men that drive me... up... THE... FREAKING... WALL!
> 
> My Top 10 as observed in meetings today...
> 
> ...


Ok. While I agree with you in general, I'll have to state following exceptions:

2. It is actually permissible to wear hats indoors under many circumstances.

3. As I don't care to carry a case with me all the time, where should I place sunglasses when not needed in the short term? At $300 I'm not stuffing them in my pocket or leaving them laying around. I'm also not the type to go get my case just to keep from upsetting people. Sooo....On the top of the head they go.

9. Are hiking sandals allowed?


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

justonemore said:


> Ok. While I agree with you in general, I'll have to state following exceptions:
> 
> 9. Are hiking sandals allowed?


No. They're oxymorons and ugly as sin. Same goes for golf sandals. Or almost sandals likes keens. Or even a covered (not a sandal but sort of) like 5 fingers.

You're a grown man for Pete's sake!


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I have no objection to class rings. I never bought one, but I can understand their appeal. Of course, a Yale ring is more reasonable than a "Miss Tuckets Secretarial School" ring.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

justonemore said:


> Ok. While I agree with you in general, I'll have to state following exceptions:
> 
> 2. It is actually permissible to wear hats indoors under many circumstances.
> 
> ...


2. Examples, please

3. Croakies?

9. Why would you ever wear sandals when hiking? That's just begging for snakebites, poison ivy, splinters and blisters.

I'm also going to add Chuck Taylors to the list. I don't mind them if someone is just wearing them with shorts and a polo shirt or whatever, but this crap of overdesigned canvas sneakers (especially when worn with suits) makes me want to bang my head against the wall. I hope John Varvatos rots in hell.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I suppose it might depend on the sandal but sir, your Eastern viewpoint is showing. Fisherman's sandals are quite a good compliment to a California Tuxedo for semi-dressy dining in the summer out on the Left Coast.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I suppose it might depend on the sandal but sir, your Eastern viewpoint is showing. Fisherman's sandals are quite a good compliment to a California Tuxedo for semi-dressy dining in the summer out on the Left Coast.


Are Fisherman's sandals the same thing as huaraches?


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Sandals are great! ...on the beach AND at the pool


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

firedancer said:


> You're a grown man for Pete's sake!


Hiking sandals are no uglier than most approach shoes and serve the exact same function. They are not off trail hikers by any means (nor are approach shoes) so I wouldn't be worrying about poison Ivy. We are talking about function specific equipment here, not something to be worn for bruch at chez ohh-laa-laa


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

L-feld said:


> 2. Examples, please
> 
> 3. Croakies?
> 
> ...


2: Public transport. When carrying items that make it not practical to do so. Lobbies. Elevators. Corridors. When not staying in the building for an extended period (Starbucks take-out). When moving to/from a place that you were/will be for an extended period (i.e. through an office building to your office). In the general parlour area of a store or saloon.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/hat-etiquette

3: Froggies? Are these those thick rubber neckchains?

9: As previously stated, I wasn't meaning that sandals would be used as a replacement for an off trail/heavy duty boot versus as an approach shoe used for light day trails and camp.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

justonemore said:


> Hiking sandals are no uglier than most approach shoes and serve the exact same function. They are not off trail hikers by any means (nor are approach shoes) so I wouldn't be worrying about poison Ivy. We are talking about function specific equipment here, not something to be worn for bruch at chez ohh-laa-laa


I think , and I could be wrong, but the OP was referring to things being worn in the workplace or about town. The " in meetings" part specifically.

What you wear on a trail is your business and as long as the shoe fits the function.

Myself? I've been known to bust out convertible pants for overnight jaunts. Convertible pants!

Wouldn't wear those around town! But some phish loving granola could pull it off just fine.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

firedancer said:


> I think , and I could be wrong, but the OP was referring to things being worn in the workplace or about town. The " in meetings" part specifically.
> 
> What you wear on a trail is your business and as long as the shoe fits the function.
> 
> ...


Ooops. Must of missed that. Thanks for the correction and my apologies for not paying attention & going off topic. Meeting Wise.. the shoes would be formal, the sunglasses in their case, and the hat hung.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I believe the Army requires the wearing of a cover indoors while under arms.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

When is it permissible to wear a hat or cap for an indoor meeting unless you've just had brain surgery or the meeting is at a construction site?
I'll happily admit to wearing cargo pants (with a zip off leg) to work, meetings, cocktail parties and with a coat and tie no less for three months back in '05 and '10. But that was with a long leg brace after quad repairs...


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

cdavant said:


> When is it permissible to wear a hat or cap for an indoor meeting unless you've just had brain surgery or the meeting is at a construction site?
> I'll happily admit to wearing cargo pants (with a zip off leg) to work, meetings, cocktail parties and with a coat and tie no less for three months back in '05 and '10. But that was with a long leg brace after quad repairs...


I think there was a bit of confusion as to the OP. I for one thought the context was meant to be in general versus specific to a business meeting. Other than a situation such as momsdoc mentioned, I can't think of any reason that someone would sport a hat/cap to an indoor meeting (save perhaps a chemo patient).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

IMO, wearing a hat indoors if just fine if by 'indoors' you mean a shopping mall. I like hats but feel quite the complete idiot carrying one around in my hands all day just because we're holding a 'beware of gentlemen shopping day' at the South Coast Plaza. Likewise, I have no problem wearing a hat inside a convention center. I believe the difference depends mostly on the size of the enclosed space and how low the ceiling might be. And one _never_ wears a hat inside a house of worship unless one is Orthodox Jew wearing a yarmulke.

The sandals I referred to look like this.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Camo. Also... period.


I have hobbies that involve wearing camo. Gratuitous and ironic camo is one thing, all camo is another.

And I regularly wear hiking sandals (Chacos and a Keen-ish sandal from Simms) when hiking in for summer wet wading. Much more comfortable to hike several miles in and out wearing sandals than wading boots and carrying an extra pair of shoes is just not an option.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

The most horrific fault of all: wearing pants below the hips exposing underwear and butt.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Hasidic Jews wear hats indoors.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

momsdoc said:


> The most horrific fault of all: wearing pants below the hips exposing underwear and butt.


No, that's the _second_ most horrific fault of all. The _worst_ is letting your son go around looking that way!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

"Manpri" pants (derivative of women's Capri pants).

Manpri pants look bad with or without sandals.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> The most horrific fault of all: wearing pants below the hips exposing underwear and butt.





Oldsarge said:


> No, that's the _second_ most horrific fault of all. The _worst_ is letting your son go around looking that way!:icon_smile_big:


Back in my day, my father would have slapped my upside my head for dressing this way.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

How about fathers who let their daughters have their dental floss exposed. Or wear dental floss in the first place. Oh, I forgot every Dad KNOWS his daughter is a virgin.
Thank god I only have sons. Where were these girls when I was a teenager? But then again who would want to be married to them for all eternity?


----------



## NEMaker (Jan 25, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> "Manpri" pants (derivative of women's Capri pants).
> 
> Manpri pants look bad with or without sandals.


Unless you're a pirate or sail the high seas - then it's perfect dress!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Stubbly said:


> "Manpri" pants (derivative of women's Capri pants).
> 
> Manpri pants look bad with or without sandals.


My new neighbor wears manpri's. They make him look very effeminate.

Sent from my tinfoil hat


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

momsdoc said:


> How about fathers who let their daughters have their dental floss exposed. Or wear dental floss in the first place. Oh, I forgot every Dad KNOWS his daughter is a virgin.
> Thank god I only have sons. Where were these girls when I was a teenager? But then again who would want to be married to them for all eternity?


My wife's cousin (who is now 19 or 20) used to wear revealing tops at social gatherings when she was 15 or 16. She has very large breasts and it was always awkward seeing her with massive cleavage. I'm surprised her parents never said anything

Sent from my tinfoil hat


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: cargo shorts, I'm guilty of wearing them during the summer months. When it's 90 out, fashion be damned. What I don't get is seeing men wear pants during brutal heat waved


Sent from my tinfoil hat


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Kicking and screaming will I ever be torn from my beloved Birkenstocks. I can live without cargo shorts but the Birks are one of my summer staples. Sunglasses on top of the head doesn't bother me. However, I have progressive lenses in my glasses. The problem with that is when I go indoors, they remain dark for a minute or so. I will push them up until they become acclimated to the new environment. 
The big pet peeve that I have developed lately is seeing people walk around with those Dr. Dre's Beats headphones around their head. They don't even use them most of the time. They just tend to be a fashion accessory.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

gaseousclay said:


> Re: cargo shorts, I'm guilty of wearing them during the summer months. When it's 90 out, fashion be damned. What I don't get is seeing men wear pants during brutal heat waved
> 
> Sent from my tinfoil hat


They make shorts without cargo pockets. Just sayin'.

(For me, shorts weather begins in the 70s, at least during the day here in California.)


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

gaseousclay said:


> My wife's cousin (who is now 19 or 20) used to wear revealing tops at social gatherings when she was 15 or 16. She has very large breasts and it was always awkward seeing her with massive cleavage. I'm surprised her parents never said anything
> 
> Sent from my tinfoil hat


Why was it awkward for you? You didn't ask to see.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Kicking and screaming will I ever be torn from my beloved Birkenstocks. I can live without cargo shorts but the Birks are one of my summer staples. Sunglasses on top of the head doesn't bother me. However, I have progressive lenses in my glasses. The problem with that is when I go indoors, they remain dark for a minute or so. I will push them up until they become acclimated to the new environment.
> The big pet peeve that I have developed lately is seeing people walk around with those Dr. Dre's Beats headphones around their head. They don't even use them most of the time. They just tend to be a fashion accessory.


Don't worry, they'll soon be deaf, and I don't know if headphones work with hearing aids. On a similar note, how do you like it when your own car is vibrating from the sound emanating from the 1000 watt mobile sound system next to you at a red light?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It makes me mightily glad I don't drive around armed . . .


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

momsdoc said:


> Don't worry, they'll soon be deaf, and I don't know if headphones work with hearing aids. On a similar note, how do you like it when your own car is vibrating from the sound emanating from the 1000 watt mobile sound system next to you at a red light?


Funny you should say that to the good Doctor. Chances are pretty good that he's the one doing the rattling.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> They make shorts without cargo pockets. Just sayin'.


I don't have the same hang up that you guys do about cargo shorts. with or without pockets, shorts serve the same function when it's hot out. I do own a few pairs of madras shorts that I purchased before going to Mexico but they look odd on me.

but back to pet peeves, I find the sockless look unsightly. not only is the wearer ruining a perfectly good pair of shoes with his funky feet (especially if they're dress shoes) but being subjected to the sight of another man's hair shins grosses me out.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> Why was it awkward for you? You didn't ask to see.


it's awkward because as a man you feel compelled to look, and I don't want to get caught red-handed staring at my wife's cousin's boobs. it's like that Seinfeld line about looking at the sun. you take a glimpse to get a sense of it and then you look away. makes me feel like a dirty old man.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Correct. Unless you are a Spartan or a member of an active duty Roman Legion, I don't want to see you in sandals. Period.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Grayson said:


> ...and I can't help but take note of all the fashion-based attributes of other men that drive me... up... THE... FREAKING... WALL!


The way some dress may be lacking, but be thankful they choose to dress/groom themselves that way. Otherwise, it would be much more difficult to be the best dressed in the room!


----------



## Magnusson (Feb 4, 2014)

I have no problem with casual, occasion-specific clothing (camo, hiking sandals -though I would not wear the latter myself) but I deplore the fact that nowadays it's considered acceptable to wear all this stuff in public. I can see wearing it to the gun shop or hunting outfitters' (you might have to stop for a new turkey call before plunging into the woods?) but the idea of wearing this stuff for a trip to the mall, or a museum or other public place is sad, to me. As a culture these days we have no respect for ourselves or our fellow citizens who have to look at us.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Definite agreement her on the "Manpri" pants. I consider them the effeminate hipster cousin of cargo shorts.

As OP has been explored at some length, so I'll clarify further. My observations were made while at a mountain resort for sales team "offsite" meeting, where my professional peers and I were encouraged to wear casual clothes. I was not... "_encouraged_" by the experience. Our middle-aged, highly-paid corporate sales team looked like the audience of a county fair tractor pull.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

What about unpolished shoes or rather really really uncared for shoes? It definitely makes me sad to see how people take care of their nice shoes. One of my colleagues has a nice pair of walnut wingtip brogues and it's been ruined by the salt stains from the snow storms. And it looks like he took no attempt to clean it up for weeks. 

And heavily wrinkled clothes (shirts or pants). I understand if its towards the end of the work day, but when its 9 - 10 am, it's not acceptable. And if you are that lazy, just buy wrinkle free clothing and look presentable.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Magnusson said:


> I have no problem with casual, occasion-specific clothing (camo, hiking sandals -though I would not wear the latter myself) but I deplore the fact that nowadays it's considered acceptable to wear all this stuff in public. I can see wearing it to the gun shop or hunting outfitters' (you might have to stop for a new turkey call before plunging into the woods?) but the idea of wearing this stuff for a trip to the mall, or a museum or other public place is sad, to me. As a culture these days we have no respect for ourselves or our fellow citizens who have to look at us.


No serious hunter buys a turkey call the same day it is to be used and no store but maybe Walmart is open early enough to so anyway. A better analogy would be seeing guys in summer-weight full camo at a bar or restaurant after a long day in the dove field. If it is in-season and you're in camo in public, I won't fault you so long as you appear to be on your way to or from a hunt. If it is April and you're wearing a Max-4 Advantage hoodie with a huge Drake or Duck Commander logo at the bar, prepare to be judged. Moreover, if you're wearing said hoodie, chances are good you've never taken an axe to ice at 4AM to get your diver spread just right or spent every weekend in July driving pilings into the marsh, making your sweatshirt all the more irritating and ridiculous.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

sskim3 said:


> What about unpolished shoes or rather really really uncared for shoes? It definitely makes me sad to see how people take care of their nice shoes. One of my colleagues has a nice pair of walnut wingtip brogues and it's been ruined by the salt stains from the snow storms. And it looks like he took no attempt to clean it up for weeks.
> 
> And heavily wrinkled clothes (shirts or pants). I understand if its towards the end of the work day, but when its 9 - 10 am, it's not acceptable. And if you are that lazy, just buy wrinkle free clothing and look presentable.


I don't fault people for having a few pairs of beater shoes that get worn in nasty weather and infrequently cared for. Wearing those same shoes to an interview or important meeting is another story, though.


----------



## GatorFL (May 13, 2013)

Has anybody mentioned driving too slow in the fast lane yet? Or how about making a right hand turn after signaling the left hand turn indicator? Both of these are common in South Florida.


----------



## red_shift (Aug 8, 2013)

I live in Michigan and these shoes make no sense to me in terms of fashion or function.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I just got back from the Supermarket.

A shopping cart was taking up a parking spot.

Probably 20 feet from the remote cart park area.

Fookers.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I just got back from the Supermarket.
> 
> A shopping cart was taking up a parking spot.
> 
> ...


They have a simple way of dealing with that nonsense here. One must insert a 2 Swiss franc coin in order to free the cart (the coin pushes a chain that connects it to the cart in front of it). When the shopper desires their coin back, they must once again lock it to the others. 2 Swiss francs=$2.50. It probably also saves several hours of labor costs.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Grayson said:


> Definite agreement her on the "Manpri" pants. I consider them the effeminate hipster cousin of cargo shorts.
> 
> As OP has been explored at some length, so I'll clarify further. My observations were made while at a mountain resort for sales team "offsite" meeting, where my professional peers and I were encouraged to wear casual clothes. I was not... "_encouraged_" by the experience. Our middle-aged, highly-paid corporate sales team looked like the audience of a county fair tractor pull.


Re: A tractor pull

I hear you, brother!

In the 1990's, whilst I was working for a Fortune 100 company, the VP of my department would often wear a v-neck sweater to the office on "Casual Fridays."

The amount of visible chest hair in the *V* area of his sweater looked much like this.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

firedancer said:


> No. They're oxymorons and ugly as sin. Same goes for golf sandals. Or almost sandals likes keens. Or even a covered (not a sandal but sort of) like 5 fingers.
> 
> You're a grown man for Pete's sake!


Heh.

I wear Foot-Joy sandals in hot weather on the golf course, and I wear Tevas frequently for my long walks in summer. And I am a grown - even old - man.

Then again, I don't choose my very-casual clothing with any real concern about style, unlike my business or business-casual clothes.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tilton said:


> I don't fault people for having a few pairs of beater shoes that get worn in nasty weather and infrequently cared for. Wearing those same shoes to an interview or important meeting is another story, though.


The funny thing is that it is NOT his beater shoes and a pair that he really really likes. Makes me sad for his shoes. On a brighter note, I did confirm with him that he uses shoe trees so it's a start.


----------



## VaEagle (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't think anyone said this, and maybe because it is so far down on the food chain, but sweat pants ... everywhere. I'm not opposed to dressing down or wearing sweat pants for yard work, sports or even basic running around doing errands on a Saturday, but when did it become acceptable to stroll into a really nice restaurant in floppy cotton gray sweat pants (not even the nicer pants that go with a matching sweat jacket) and untied tennis shoes? I've seen this twice recently at extremely high-end restaurants, and these were middle-aged men who had the money for a $200-400 meal. Who in God's name thinks that's approriate? I know that restaurant dress codes are largely dead, and many people feel perfectly comfortable at nicer restaurants in a pair of khakis and a casual buttoned-down shirt ... but floppy old sweat pants?!?!? It makes me long for the days when nicer restaurants would turn away someone not dressed properly. Is the economy so bad that no one can be turned away or have we just moved entirely into a mode of thinking that no one can ever question or criticize anyone else for anything?


I've been near nice restuarants when I was under-dressed, and thought, "oh I would love to eat there: I wish I had dressed nicer." Apparently, a lot of people don't have that second part of the internal conversation.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

MaxBuck said:


> Heh.
> 
> I wear Foot-Joy sandals in hot weather on the golf course, and I wear Tevas frequently for my long walks in summer. And I am a grown - even old - man.
> 
> Then again, I don't choose my very-casual clothing with any real concern about style, unlike my business or business-casual clothes.


Well I envy you, if I were to wear the FJ sandals I'd have to look out for rocks, and twigs and thorns and hot sand and streams.

I I could always keep it on, heck even near, the short stuff I'd probably just play barefoot!


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> The funny thing is that it is NOT his beater shoes and a pair that he really really likes. Makes me sad for his shoes. On a brighter note, I did confirm with him that he uses shoe trees so it's a start.


As far as I can tell, one of my friends has never polished any of his shoes. Once I asked him if he would like to go with me to the "shine" shop where I go. He gave me a quizzical look, and said no.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Stubbly, my Dad would've cuffed the back of my head if I ever tried to leave the house with dirty or unshined shoes.

His motto - "A slap to the face is an assault. A slap to the back of the head is a wakeup call."


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

justonemore said:


> They have a simple way of dealing with that nonsense here. One must insert a 2 Swiss franc coin in order to free the cart (the coin pushes a chain that connects it to the cart in front of it). When the shopper desires their coin back, they must once again lock it to the others. 2 Swiss francs=$2.50. It probably also saves several hours of labor costs.


Aldi does that here in the US. They're German, though, so maybe it is just a carry-over from out your way.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tilton said:


> No serious hunter buys a turkey call the same day it is to be used and no store but maybe Walmart is open early enough to so anyway. A better analogy would be seeing guys in summer-weight full camo at a bar or restaurant after a long day in the dove field. If it is in-season and you're in camo in public, I won't fault you so long as you appear to be on your way to or from a hunt. If it is April and you're wearing a Max-4 Advantage hoodie with a huge Drake or Duck Commander logo at the bar, prepare to be judged. Moreover, if you're wearing said hoodie, chances are good you've never taken an axe to ice at 4AM to get your diver spread just right or spent every weekend in July driving pilings into the marsh, making your sweatshirt all the more irritating and ridiculous.


I've actually done away with all camo for hunting, much to the (unfounded) chagrin of my hunting buddies. Aside from the fact that I just don't buy into the new-camo-pattern-every-season marketing ploy, or the fact that a camo pattern is even necessary, I really don't like the inevitable pre-hunt stop at a convenience store or post-hunt meal while decked out in camo. In NJ, it invites a lot of looks, and most of them are ones of scornful moral superiority and disgust. I can't even imagine ever donning a stitch of camo for just being out and about. As far as the hunt goes, as long as I match the color of the vegetation and break up my silhouette, I have just as much success as I did in full camo. Of course, this applies to deer, waterfowl and pheasant/small game IME, but YMMV.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I've actually done away with all camo for hunting, much to the (unfounded) chagrin of my hunting buddies. Aside from the fact that I just don't buy into the new-camo-pattern-every-season marketing ploy, or the fact that a camo pattern is even necessary, I really don't like the inevitable pre-hunt stop at a convenience store or post-hunt meal while decked out in camo. In NJ, it invites a lot of looks, and most of them are ones of scornful moral superiority and disgust. I can't even imagine ever donning a stitch of camo for just being out and about. As far as the hunt goes, as long as I match the color of the vegetation and break up my silhouette, I have just as much success as I did in full camo. Of course, this applies to deer, waterfowl and pheasant/small game IME, but YMMV.


My mileage doesn't vary. But, I've collected very good and very functional camo gear over the years and see no need to get rid of good gear. I don't deer hunt in camo anymore, though. In fact, all my camo is for waterfowl and turkey. I could do without the waterfowl stuff based on the blinds I'm hunting now, but I've found good camo to be extremely important during spring turkey season. Fall turkey, I could wear an 80's teal and purple track suit and be fine, but spring turkey is a different ballgame.

Camo in public in VA is probably a much different thing. We have your ******** who, if they're only going to own one jacket, it's gonna be camo because they'll also hunt in it, and then we have the southern frat bro wannabes who wear Drake hoodies or Mossy Oak Southern Proper hats because VIRGINIA and because CAMO! - plus, how else is everyone else at the bar going to know that you're into duck hunting?! Chances are, if wearing camo in public, people will assume you're one or the other and not think twice.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ Those are good reasons. In fact, when I wrote YMMV, I was thinking specifically about turkey. With regard to camo-wearing types, South Jersey is not that different from Virginia. Camo hats and jackets with light washed jeans and tan construction boots abound.

**ETA: I don't necessarily mind broadcasting to those in the know that I hunt. I have a small but obvious DU decal on my wagon. But I find the Browning and Drake camo hoodies absolutely tasteless and pointless, since you can't actually wear them hunting.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

People who wear athletic shorts everywhere and all the time. Gross.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> But I find the Browning and Drake camo hoodies absolutely tasteless and pointless, since you can't actually wear them hunting.


Ha, I am having a vivid recollection of being in a bar recently and seeing a guy I went to college with and he was wearing a Mossy Oak Duck Blind hoodie with a huge blaze orange logo on the front. Same guy also posted some obnoxious tweet last year with a photo of geese in the air and something like "It is almost that time of year! #killducks." Humor: September goose was already over and we were half way through the early season split.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

Pajamas. I can't stand it when people wear pajamas outside of their house. I saw a guy in lounge pants shopping at the grocery store a few weeks back. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

firedancer said:


> Well I envy you, if I were to wear the FJ sandals I'd have to look out for rocks, and twigs and thorns and hot sand and streams.
> 
> I I could always keep it on, heck even near, the short stuff I'd probably just play barefoot!


The only short stuff I hit out of is made from sand.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

justonemore said:


> They have a simple way of dealing with that nonsense here. One must insert a 2 Swiss franc coin in order to free the cart (the coin pushes a chain that connects it to the cart in front of it). When the shopper desires their coin back, they must once again lock it to the others. 2 Swiss francs=$2.50. It probably also saves several hours of labor costs.


We have a chain here called Aldi that employs the same method using a quarter. People will abandon a cart in the parking lot for a nickel or a dime. However, market research showed (and has been proven) that people will walk their carts back to the front of the store to retrieve their quarters. If WalMart would use this system, they could save millions of dollars per year.


----------



## AnthonyFuller (Apr 11, 2013)

The biggest pet peeve of mine is seeing a vest/waistcoat worn buttoned up all the way instead of leaving the bottom button undone. Those with all buttons done I suspect wear it begrudgingly as part of a uniform.


----------



## sethblack (Sep 17, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> but back to pet peeves, I find the sockless look unsightly. not only is the wearer ruining a perfectly good pair of shoes with his funky feet (especially if they're dress shoes) but being subjected to the sight of another man's hair shins grosses me out.


This.

I just don't understand why guys nowadays hate socks that much. With our climate, I'm pretty sure everybody has sweaty feet. And if you already wear shoes, then why won't you wear socks. I would have thought socks would be a lot more comfortable and waaaay less smelly.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

momsdoc said:


> The most horrific fault of all: wearing pants below the hips exposing underwear and butt.


The kids today do that.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Matt S said:


> Hasidic Jews wear hats indoors.


Well yarmulkes I understand because it's part of the religion.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Stubbly said:


> Re: A tractor pull
> 
> I hear you, brother!
> 
> ...


Alec looks like he's wearing a sweater.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Adventure Wolf said:


> Pajamas. I can't stand it when people wear pajamas outside of their house. I saw a guy in lounge pants shopping at the grocery store a few weeks back. I couldn't believe it.


I see that all the time in supermarkets, it's like they just rolled out of bed without a shower.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

tattoos all over someone's body, unless your a human canvas I understand but to go out looking like that? it's weird.


----------



## Puritan (Feb 3, 2012)

If I may add to this list - purposely ripped/destroyed/stained denim. Although I believe this has been waning (thankfully) over the years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Howard said:


> Well yarmulkes I understand because it's part of the religion.


The Hasids wear hats, like homburgs, and they wear them indoors. But yes, it's part of the religion.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

sethblack said:


> This.
> 
> I just don't understand why guys nowadays hate socks that much. With our climate, I'm pretty sure everybody has sweaty feet. And if you already wear shoes, then why won't you wear socks. I would have thought socks would be a lot more comfortable and waaaay less smelly.


yet another reason why I choose not to buy used shoes


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

sethblack said:


> This.
> 
> I just don't understand why guys nowadays hate socks that much. With our climate, I'm pretty sure everybody has sweaty feet. And if you already wear shoes, then why won't you wear socks. I would have thought socks would be a lot more comfortable and waaaay less smelly.


Going without socks. Bad for your feet, worse for your shoes, and disastrous for your reputation.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

Howard said:


> tattoos all over someone's body, unless your a human canvas I understand but to go out looking like that? it's weird.


I would add people with a lot of piercings, especially those that have HUGE holes in there ears with plugs.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Grayson said:


> Stubbly, my Dad would've cuffed the back of my head if I ever tried to leave the house with dirty or unshined shoes.
> 
> His motto - "A slap to the face is an assault. A slap to the back of the head is a wakeup call."


Good motto!

I was taught how to shine my own shoes when I was young, probably eight years old. Also, I was not allowed to play in my good clothes, and ruin them. A "professional" man wearing scuffed shoes & messy clothes mystifies me.


----------



## sethblack (Sep 17, 2013)

Grayson said:


> Going without socks. Bad for your feet, worse for your shoes, and disastrous for your reputation.


I read an article somewhere about how you can avoid having smelly feet without socks. It's got 4 or 5 steps or something and involves talcum powder :crazy:. If you would go to all that hassle, wouldn't it be easier just to wear socks?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I shake a bit of Gold Bond (green) into my hand and slap it on my feet takes less time than putting on socks, really, and I wear a lot of my shoes sockless as seasonally appropriate. Not a single pair of non-gym shoes I own smell.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Personable non fashion peeve: people who call it Lyme's disease. There is no town called Lyme's in Connecticut.
Personable rudeness peeve: Men not holding the door for a woman, or anyone behind them.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

momsdoc said:


> Personable non fashion peeve: people who call it Lyme's disease. There is no town called Lyme's in Connecticut.
> Personable rudeness peeve: Men not holding the door for a woman, or anyone behind them.


The word you're looking for is "personal."


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I know I'm typing in the dark and my touch typing skills atrophied since high school.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Tank tops, and sweatshirts with cut off sleeves. If you're really buffed, we'll notice anyway, and if not...well, more cloth is your friend.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Grayson said:


> I'm a natural people-watcher, and every once in the while my inner curmudgeon comes out and I can't help but take note of all the fashion-based attributes of other men that drive me... up... THE... FREAKING... WALL!
> 
> 
> Class rings worn after the age of 30


I didn't get my med school class ring until a few months shy of my 30th birthday. I hope it's in the vault, because i haven't seen it in almost 20 years.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

T-shirts with obscene phrases. I can't stand them. I think they bother me more than anything.


----------



## SuperSlick (Feb 22, 2014)

Fashion- 

- Muffin tops on fat girls wearing clothes that are way too tight
- Neck ties tied too long or too short
- Gigantic Windsor knots
- Super short trousers (this trend must end!)

Non-fashion

- Talking on cell phones in restaurants
- Texting and driving
- Texting and walking
- Not using a turn signal


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

SuperSlick said:


> Fashion-
> 
> - Muffin tops on fat girls wearing clothes that are way too tight
> - Neck ties tied too long or too short
> ...












Everyone on AAAC uses this, duh.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm. Neat feature but the guy with in red sneakers can't be seen at all on the screen (and he's the one you'll be walking into next). Also, the guy that's cut in half on the right side of the screen looks further away than he is compared to "real life" and if this is the case, you better watch out for the feet of that guy holding his girlfriend's hand (if you're not aleady in the middle of tripping over them that is). I would also think that whoever is typing would be more apt to pay attention to their typing versus whatever is going on in the background (and by time they see a problem they'll probably react to the screen versus the situation in front of them). I would alsp guess most people sms with the phone in a down position versus straight ahead.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

justonemore said:


> Hmm. Neat feature but the guy with in red sneakers can't be seen at all on the screen (and he's the one you'll be walking into next). Also, the guy that's cut in half on the right side of the screen looks further away than he is compared to "real life". I would also think that whoever is typing would be more apt to pay attention to their typing versus whatever is going on in the background (and by time they see a problem they'll probably react to the screen versus the situation in front of them).* I would alsp guess most people sms with the phone in a down position versus straight ahead.*


HA! This used to be false. On "dumb phones" and blackberry's w/ keyboards, people would be able to type texts and emails w/o looking down. Oh how i dont miss those days......


----------



## sethblack (Sep 17, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> HA! This used to be false. On "dumb phones" and blackberry's w/ keyboards, people would be able to type texts and emails w/o looking down. Oh how i dont miss those days......


This is so true. I remember I used to text under the table in class during college. Now I can't even unlock my phone without looking.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

SuperSlick said:


> - Super short trousers (this trend must end!)


Nonsense; I'm bringing the clam-digger back!!









I miss mine.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

justonemore said:


> Hmm. Neat feature but the guy with in red sneakers can't be seen at all on the screen (and he's the one you'll be walking into next). Also, the guy that's cut in half on the right side of the screen looks further away than he is compared to "real life" and if this is the case, you better watch out for the feet of that guy holding his girlfriend's hand (if you're not aleady in the middle of tripping over them that is). I would also think that whoever is typing would be more apt to pay attention to their typing versus whatever is going on in the background (and by time they see a problem they'll probably react to the screen versus the situation in front of them). I would alsp guess most people sms with the phone in a down position versus straight ahead.


Posted that as a joke, but anything you see on the screen that appears to look further away than it should in real life is your brain playing tricks on you. That image is a photoshop job where they have placed the phone outline as one layer and a highly translucent screen simulation layer over the image of the city street (notice how there are no hands holding the phone). Everything in the street scene (including what you see on the phone) is one continuous image.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Another Casual Friday is proving me that this isn't out of my system yet. Here's what was represented in a 10-person (VP-level) meeting this morning...

- Sloppy unshaven faces that made their owners look like they just hopped off a freight train.
- One athletic jersey and one novelty t-shirt.
- A too-tight cotton sweater (no shirt underneath) that did nothing to restrict a prodigious set of moobies.
- A button-down/chino combo that has never seen an iron.
- A pair of beaten-up athletic shoes that look like they were retrieved from a stay on an overhead power line.

I weep.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^That sounds just awful. You may be assured that many of us, herein, share your pain! It positively adds to my sense of appreciation for being retired. LOL.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

Grayson said:


> Another Casual Friday is proving me that this isn't out of my system yet. Here's what was represented in a 10-person (VP-level) meeting this morning...
> 
> - Sloppy unshaven faces that made their owners look like they just hopped off a freight train.
> - One athletic jersey and one novelty t-shirt.
> ...


That's terrible. I feel your pain.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> I didn't get my med school class ring until a few months shy of my 30th birthday. I hope it's in the vault, because i haven't seen it in almost 20 years.


I haven't decided how long I'll continue wearing my letterman's ring.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Grayson said:


> Another Casual Friday is proving me that this isn't out of my system yet. Here's what was represented in a 10-person (VP-level) meeting this morning...
> 
> - Sloppy unshaven faces that made their owners look like they just hopped off a freight train.
> - One athletic jersey and one novelty t-shirt.
> ...


Every office I've worked in since the late 90's has had a "business casual" dress code, except when meeting with customers. When meeting with customers we follow the customer's dress code.

The "business casual" dress codes emphasize NO athletic shoes, NO jeans, NO t-shirts, NO shorts, NO cut-offs of any kind, etc. Still, on any given day, at least one dingbat will wear jeans, sneakers and/or a t-shirt.


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

Just saw it at lunch today - guy in his late 30's - early 40's (my best guess on age) wearing shorts that went about 6 inches below the knees with multiple zippers, affliction (or some sort of Gothic lettered mess) T-shirt, black high tops, and the obligatory baseball cap. All of this was in a relatively upscale office building downtown.

Chris


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Another Casual Friday is proving me that this isn't out of my system yet. Here's what was represented in a 10-person (VP-level) meeting this morning...
> 
> - Sloppy unshaven faces that made their owners look like they just hopped off a freight train.
> - One athletic jersey and one novelty t-shirt.
> ...


I was just coming into this thread to make a Casual Friday comment.

One guy in my office wears pinstriped suits with cheap cotton turtlenecks Monday through Thursday while most others are wearing chinos and OCBDs. On Friday, most folks just wear another day of chinos and OCBDs (we have no stated Casual Friday policy). Mr. Turtleneck, however, wears flip flops (including today, and it was 11*F when I got to work this morning), a South Park "Respect My Authority" T-shirt, and matching jeans and jean jacket.

Every. Single. Friday.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

Tilton said:


> I was just coming into this thread to make a Casual Friday comment.
> 
> One guy in my office wears pinstriped suits with cheap cotton turtlenecks Monday through Thursday while most others are wearing chinos and OCBDs. On Friday, most folks just wear another day of chinos and OCBDs (we have no stated Casual Friday policy). Mr. Turtleneck, however, wears flip flops (including today, and it was 11*F when I got to work this morning), a South Park "Respect My Authority" T-shirt, and matching jeans and jean jacket.
> 
> Every. Single. Friday.


That's also ungodly. Even in my jeans and leather days, which I'm still in and phasing out of, I would never wear flip-flops. I wear flip flops only around a pool or in a locker room. Never wear a South Park T-Shirt. Ever. Also pinstripes and turtleneck is a no-no. If you're going to wear a suit, wear a shirt that is capable of handling a tie.


----------



## AnthonyFuller (Apr 11, 2013)

My favorite commentary for casual Friday.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Tilton said:


> I was just coming into this thread to make a Casual Friday comment.
> 
> One guy in my office wears pinstriped suits with cheap cotton turtlenecks Monday through Thursday while most others are wearing chinos and OCBDs. On Friday, most folks just wear another day of chinos and OCBDs (we have no stated Casual Friday policy). Mr. Turtleneck, however, wears flip flops (including today, and it was 11*F when I got to work this morning), a South Park "Respect My Authority" T-shirt, and matching jeans and jean jacket.
> 
> Every. Single. Friday.


LOL... That's very funny it a pathetic way. He most likely considers himself super-cool, and a sartorial sensation.



AnthonyFuller said:


> My favorite commentary for casual Friday.


TOO funny!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Stubbly said:


> LOL... That's very funny it a pathetic way. He most likely considers himself super-cool, and a sartorial sensation.


He's about 55 years old. Actually, today, he changed it up a bit. He is wearing an open flannel shirt under his jeans jacket and over his South Part t-shirt. T-shirt and flannel are both tucked in to his jeans.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

Tilton said:


> He's about 55 years old. Actually, today, he changed it up a bit. He is wearing an open flannel shirt under his jeans jacket and over his South Part t-shirt. T-shirt and flannel are both tucked in to his jeans.


That's terrible. I'm speechless.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Tilton said:


> He's about 55 years old. Actually, today, he changed it up a bit. He is wearing an open flannel shirt under his jeans jacket and over his South Part t-shirt. T-shirt and flannel are both tucked in to his jeans.


This thread is useless without pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I had an African drumming professor who wore light wash triple-pleated high-waisted jeans with 2-inch cuffs. 


Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Grayson said:


> This thread is useless without pics. :biggrin:


He works for another subsidiary of my parent company, so I don't know his name and never work with him but I will try next week. He will certainly wear it again.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Puritan said:


> If I may add to this list - purposely ripped/destroyed/stained denim. Although I believe this has been waning (thankfully) over the years.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Would rips in the jeans count too as well?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Grayson said:


> Going without socks. Bad for your feet, worse for your shoes, and disastrous for your reputation.


one person could get sever pain without wearing the proper shoes and socks for the feet.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Adventure Wolf said:


> I would add people with a lot of piercings, especially those that have HUGE holes in there ears with plugs.


or their noses.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Adventure Wolf said:


> I would add people with a lot of piercings, especially those that have HUGE holes in there ears with plugs.


I've often thought that ear gauges were a convenient place to hang a hanger when you take off your coat.

Otherwise one or (sexist comment coming) in a woman two tasteful piercings per ear seems adequate. I'm conflicted about belly button piercings, on cute trim young women they can be cute, but one day they will become older, probably flabbier, and stretch marks are not enhanced by bling. Earlobe piercings may need revision one day, but they don't get pregnant.


----------



## sethblack (Sep 17, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> I've often thought that ear gauges were a convenient place to hang a hanger when you take off your coat.
> 
> Otherwise one or (sexist comment coming) in a woman two tasteful piercings per ear seems adequate. I'm conflicted about belly button piercings, on cute trim young women they can be cute, but one day they will become older, probably flabbier, and stretch marks are not enhanced by bling. Earlobe piercings may need revision one day, but they don't get pregnant.


Well, I think cute trim young women can look cute wearing anything (or wearing nothing - pardon my own sexist comment).

What I found really absurd is actually guys that wear fake earrings. Have you seen them? They're magnetic so you can wear them without getting your ears pierced.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Whatever happened to clip ons?


----------



## Fiddlermatt (Jul 3, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I had an African drumming professor who wore light wash triple-pleated high-waisted jeans with 2-inch cuffs.
> 
> Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


To be totally fair, pleated, high-rise jeans can be ever so comfortable. A friend of mine gave me four or five pair of Wrangler Riatas that fit just like Bills M1. They are my favorite work pants for splitting wood or doing mechanical work.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I have an aversion to the socks with sandals look, or as I call them, shmandals


Sent from my tinfoil hat


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

momsdoc said:


> Personable non fashion peeve: people who call it Lyme's disease.


Neither is there a Nordstrom's ! (it's Nordstrom)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sethblack said:


> Well, I think cute trim young women can look cute wearing anything (or wearing nothing - pardon my own sexist comment).
> 
> What I found really absurd is actually guys that wear fake earrings. Have you seen them? They're magnetic so you can wear them without getting your ears pierced.


Just as long as they don't over do it with the gaudiness.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

gaseousclay said:


> I have an aversion to the socks with sandals look, or as I call them, shmandals
> 
> Sent from my tinfoil hat


I don't understand why they need to wear socks with sandals.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

wife beater shirt showing a hairy chest.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Reuben said:


> I had an African drumming professor who wore light wash triple-pleated high-waisted jeans with 2-inch cuffs.


I bet that had re-percussions...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

sethblack said:


> Well, I think cute trim young women can look cute wearing anything (or wearing nothing - pardon my own sexist comment).
> 
> What I found really absurd is actually guys that wear fake earrings. Have you seen them? They're magnetic so you can wear them without getting your ears pierced.


LOL. While the practice, by all appearances, seems widly accepted these days, I continue to struggle with the idea of "guys" wearing earrings of any design...unless of course said male wearers of earrings happen to be Pirates!  Perhaps this is my pet peeve, but it would, alas, be but one of many?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I think Toronto is a pretty great city. So it galls me that it is represented by an idiotic, lying, racist, homophobic, alcoholic crack-smoking mayor.

But if that weren't bad enough, he shows up on American network television dressed like this:



Beyond the pale. We may never live down the shame of that outfit.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

RogerP said:


> I think Toronto is a pretty great city. So it galls me that it is represented by an idiotic, lying, racist, homophobic, alcoholic crack-smoking mayor.
> 
> But if that weren't bad enough, he shows up on American network television dressed like this:
> 
> Beyond the pale. We may never live down the shame of that outfit.


He's like Jim Trafficant for the new millenium










At least Marion Barry shows that you can be a corrupt, crack smoking politician and still maintain some composure.


----------



## bobelmore (Jan 26, 2014)

Stubbly said:


> As far as I can tell, one of my friends has never polished any of his shoes. Once I asked him if he would like to go with me to the "shine" shop where I go. He gave me a quizzical look, and said no.


A friend of mine (who is both a software developer and a composer, OK, a little eccentric) was wearing shoes that had started to come apart and he fixed them with duct tape. He wore them on a first date with a woman, and she him stop at the shoe store and buy new shoes. What can you say?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

wearing pajamas that look like pants walking down the street.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

This morning I drove by a neighbor outside in his bathrobe, waiting with his kids for the school bus. 

Wearing a robe in public is always a bad move - either you look like you just got out of the hospital or you're starring in an adult film.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

L-feld said:


> He's like Jim Trafficant for the new millenium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I was just going to post that if he gets reelected, Toronto will know how it feels to live in DC.

So, in lieu of that and just for fun, Marion Barry quotes for everyone!



Marion Barry said:


> *Marion Barry after he was robbed:* "There is a sort of an unwritten code in Washington, among the underworld and the hustlers and these other guys, that I am their friend."
> 
> *On the growing number of Asian-American businesses in DC: *"We got to do something about these Asians coming in and opening up businesses and dirty shops. They got to go."
> 
> ...


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

There was actually a documentary on Marion Barry on PBS awhile back and they made a passing reference that he wore custom suits and was really into his suits.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Tilton said:


> LOL. I was just going to post that if he gets reelected, Toronto will know how it feels to live in DC.
> 
> So, in lieu of that and just for fun, Marion Barry quotes for everyone!
> 
> [/COLOR]


 Wow..


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

alkydrinker said:


> There was actually a documentary on Marion Barry on PBS awhile back and they made a passing reference that he wore custom suits and was really into his suits.


He is well educated and showed a lot of promise early on.

But Bitterness, Booze, and Bitches got the better of him.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

RE: Suits: I don't know, I guess it wouldn't surprise me, but he is also often photographed in a navy blue nylon taffeta track suit. 

RE: Asians: shortly after he made the Asians comment, he got some journalists to follow him to an Asian grocery store in his ward and proclaimed the store owner "an example of a good Asian." Media and the public's response was far less appreciative of his backtracking than he expected.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

I dislike people that wear blazers that have plastic buttons that look metal. I hate it!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Adventure Wolf said:


> I dislike people that wear blazers that have plastic buttons that look metal. I hate it!


You mean you dislike when people wear blazers with plastic buttons... right? Implication of what you actually said vs what you meant are pretty notable.


----------



## sethblack (Sep 17, 2013)

bobelmore said:


> A friend of mine (who is both a software developer and a composer, OK, a little eccentric) was wearing shoes that had started to come apart and he fixed them with duct tape. He wore them on a first date with a woman, and she him stop at the shoe store and buy new shoes. What can you say?


A friend of mine once almost went on a date wearing Crocs. It was these grimy white plasticky things that I am sure has been under some flood water. It was after office hours and he said he didn't want to wear his shoes anymore. Thank God I was able to talk him out of it. Could you imagine the first impression the girl would have gotten?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Tilton said:


> LOL. I was just going to post that if he gets reelected, Toronto will know how it feels to live in DC.
> 
> So, in lieu of that and just for fun, Marion Barry quotes for everyone!
> 
> [/COLOR]


Tilton,
Please tell me that those quotes are a joke. I find it hard to believe that anyone is capable of saying some of them. But I guess I should never underestimate the potential stupidity of people.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

momsdoc said:


> Tilton,
> Please tell me that those quotes are a joke. I find it hard to believe that anyone is capable of saying some of them. But I guess I should never underestimate the potential stupidity of people.


It isn't too hard to believe that SOMEONE said those things, really. What is and should be hard to believe is they were all said by a long-serving DC council member and the man lauded as "Mayor for Life" of this fine nation's capital.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Tilton said:


> It isn't too hard to believe that SOMEONE said those things, really. What is and should be hard to believe is they were all said by a long-serving DC council member and the man lauded as "Mayor for Life" of this fine nation's capital.


Not past tense, he returned to city council and still "serves!!"


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Grayson said:


> This thread is useless without pics. :biggrin:


Well, it is Friday again.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Grayson said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


I told you. Every. Single. Friday.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Grayson said:


> This morning I drove by a neighbor outside in his bathrobe, waiting with his kids for the school bus.
> 
> Wearing a robe in public is always a bad move - either you look like you just got out of the hospital or you're starring in an adult film.


That's gross, why would someone wear a robe especially in public?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

black shoes and white socks.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Grayson said:


> A meticulously shaved head complemented by a wild, unkempt, neck-engulfing beard.


Isn't that the must have look for fashion models these days?
Often seen with tattoos all over the hands as well.

I'm a regular reader of Grey Fox's blog, but sometimes he loses the plot.


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

Odradek said:


> Isn't that the must have look for fashion models these days?
> Often seen with tattoos all over the hands as well.
> 
> I'm a regular reader of Grey Fox's blog, but sometimes he loses the plot.


Yeah I'd say the use of that model is very distracting and seems very out of place for the attire... Some of the attire seems strangely combined as well.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

sethblack said:


> A friend of mine once almost went on a date wearing Crocs. It was these grimy white plasticky things that I am sure has been under some flood water. It was after office hours and he said he didn't want to wear his shoes anymore. Thank God I was able to talk him out of it. Could you imagine the first impression the girl would have gotten?


Crocs!
https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/plastic-shoes-sold-with-free-penis-removal-2012071133892


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Odradek said:


> Isn't that the must have look for fashion models these days?
> Often seen with tattoos all over the hands as well.
> 
> I'm a regular reader of Grey Fox's blog, but sometimes he loses the plot.


Here's a neck engulfing beard:


----------



## sethblack (Sep 17, 2013)

Chouan said:


> Crocs!
> https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/plastic-shoes-sold-with-free-penis-removal-2012071133892


This is very funny. Ah... if only it were true. LOL.

Crocs was a very big thing here a few years ago. Every time the store have a discount, people would queue for hours to buy them. It's just mindboggling.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I have no objection to class rings. I never bought one, but I can understand their appeal. Of course, a Yale ring is more reasonable than a "Miss Tuckets Secretarial School" ring.


I agree. High school rings should not be worn a day after graduation. However, a collegiate ring is certainly allowed, not including rings from a junior / community college.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

At Law said:


> However, a collegiate ring is certainly allowed


Allowed by? Didn't realize these things were regulated.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

At Law said:


> I agree. High school rings should not be worn a day after graduation. However, a collegiate ring is certainly allowed, not including rings from a junior / community college.


Exactly. I'll wear my collegiate letterman's ring proudly for the rest of my life.


----------

